# Pregnant with no symptoms?



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm, my last AF was March 4th, have not had a period since. Haven't done a pregnancy test, will ask for one tomorrow since I have an appointment to see my doctor anyway (for something unrelated). I'm too cheap to pay $12 for a one time test at the drug store...and too lazy.

I have no symptoms. How likely or common is it to be pregnant with zero symptoms, other than no period? I'm just curious and wanting to hear some stories. I guess I'll find out tomorrow what's going on.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi! I haven't had a period since January and I am not PG. sooooo good luck either way you want it!!!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I tested on a whim w/my son and was pregnant. I had no real reason to suspect b/c I was nursing and my cycle was flukey. I'm certain if I hadn't tested I wouldn't have realized until I was really showing except that my pants were uncomfortable and I was losing weight... but postpartum you're supposed to lose weight, so I'm not sure that woulda tipped me off....


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, possible. Zero symptoms with DD. Major symptoms from weeks 7-12 with DS ... well, that turned out to be a parasite! Once I got my antibiotics, back to zero symptoms!

Good luck!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I had no symptoms with any of my pregnancies. That makes ttc a real pain for me! But I can't complain too much. I did get tired a little way into the first trimester, but I didn't feel any different before or shortly after I tested.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm 6w tommorrow and I don't have any symptoms. Either I'm lucky or they are coming later to bite me i the arse.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

I had no symptoms with DD. A little warning would have been nice--not fun finding out you're pregnant the day you're supposed to ship out for Boot Camp.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanelleB* 
I had no symptoms with DD. A little warning would have been nice--not fun finding out you're pregnant the day you're supposed to ship out for Boot Camp.










So did you end up having to go anyways???


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, got married intead!









And no, we didn't get married just because I was pregnant. We were already planning it, my not going into the military just moved it up.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the stories ladies.

Well, the urine test yesterday was negative (phew...not that it would be unwanted, but definitely unplanned and not the ideal timing). Dr. did a beta hcg (blood) test anyway. If that's negative, I'll just chalk this up to a super-long and annoying cycle...

Haha, your "surprises" sound like fun. I think the "not knowing" can be fun at the beginning of pregnancy, so you get over the initial scary time without all that worry...


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

With DS2, hubby and I were fighting CONSTANTLY and must have DTD like 4 times in a 2 month period. Well, I was at work one day and just had a feeling that I needed to test. I had no reason to think it, no symptoms. I stopped at the dollar store on the way home and picked up a couple of tests. Instantly positive. I was about 7 weeks along.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

*WhisperV*
Congrats! Remember you mentioned we had twin charts? So did you get a +HPT at only 9 DPO? Hope to join you!
Maybe I should test!


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol...no, that was with my last one. He was born last March.


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

Your chart is looking really good by the way!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks. Cramping too.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
*WhisperV*
Congrats! Remember you mentioned we had twin charts? So did you get a +HPT at only 9 DPO? Hope to join you!
Maybe I should test!

When you test, will you post here to let us know? You're chart looks awesome!!!


----------

